# What is behind wall #1



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice. Looks like the remains of a 60's or 70's vintage remodel gone bad.


----------



## Gummi Bear (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice stuff. :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------

